# Post pics of any lowrider bikes!



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Post em up.........any kind of Lowrider bikes or Choppers 

Even if its not yours


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

true "any kind of Lowrider bikes or Chopper"


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Ya Lowriders or Choppers.....or any bike that just looks cool uffin:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

well anyways, any pics?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i thought you gave that frame to your brother, i know i read that somewhere


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

i gave the frame to my bro not the whole bike


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

mine

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...e=post&id=69449

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...e=post&id=69447


----------



## TWZTEDNITEMARE (Nov 11, 2004)

[attachmentid=78846]
[attachmentid=78847]
[attachmentid=78848]


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWZTEDNITEMARE_@Dec 23 2004, 06:47 PM
> *[attachmentid=78846]
> [attachmentid=78847]
> [attachmentid=78848]
> [snapback]2537036[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: nice TWISTED FANTASY


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a picture of my brothers bike, from this past july


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

my bros bike(getting more custom parts and murals) repping TWISTED FANTASY B.C.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

cool bikes :thumbsup: uffin: keep postin em


----------



## fran_lowboy (Aug 5, 2004)

Heres mine,
i allready cut the seat post out and its getting ready to be painted.[attachmentid=79053]


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My lowrider bicycle :biggrin:


----------



## fran_lowboy (Aug 5, 2004)

looks cool , whats that on the ground ,is it a drawing of mods for the bike.
If it is you should try em out


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a pic of my old trike frame, shown as bike for a small christmas show here in the dirtybay


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fran_lowboy_@Dec 23 2004, 10:42 PM
> *Heres mine,
> i allready cut the seat post out and its getting ready to be painted.[attachmentid=79053]
> [snapback]2537872[/snapback]​*


Werent you gonna get it painted like 2 weeks ago?......any ways post it up when its done and all nice bikes


----------



## fran_lowboy (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Dec 23 2004, 10:33 PM
> *Werent you gonna get it painted like 2 weeks ago?......any ways post it up when its done and all nice bikes
> [snapback]2538111[/snapback]​*


yeah i know but since i decided to take off the seat post and i bought some more parts for it now i need money but i'll find out how to get it


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

sell old parts on ebay, its the best way


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

did ali get banned?!  he posted on here then its not there any more?


----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Dec 24 2004, 11:37 AM
> *did ali get banned?!  he posted on here then its not there any more?
> [snapback]2539143[/snapback]​*


his new name is deathwish


----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice!! :thumbsup: uffin: some people have flat tires :uh: dumbass's


----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Dec 24 2004, 01:28 PM
> *Nice!! :thumbsup:  uffin: some people have flat tires :uh: dumbass's
> [snapback]2539434[/snapback]​*


yeah but some people don't ride their bikes so they don't care
i think it looks better pumped up but w/e


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, he was first hopper ali, then minus human, ali, then finally deathwish


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kanadian Kustoms_@Dec 24 2004, 12:48 PM
> *yeah but some people don't ride their bikes so they don't care
> i think it looks better pumped up but w/e
> [snapback]2539506[/snapback]​*


I dont get it. :dunno: they spend all this time and money on a bike that they cant even buy a $2 inner tube for.


----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Dec 24 2004, 04:34 PM
> *I dont get it. :dunno: they spend all this time and money on a bike that they cant even buy a $2 inner tube for.
> [snapback]2539952[/snapback]​*


probly has brand new tubes they're just to fuckin lazy


----------



## Coolio (Dec 19, 2004)

NAH THAS WHA IM TALKIN ABOUT YO YO THEZE SOME LOC'D OUTT BIKEZ CUHZ !!!!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

its so ppl wont ride away with their bikes......



and look at all these snowflakes falling:O:O


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

my sons. TEJAZTLAN CC!


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

yeah i see all these damm snow flakes fallin to ,,,, shit i was bout to get the windex and wipe my screen , cuase i thought it was dust ,,,, and dam they destract e from the topics




> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Dec 24 2004, 09:21 PM
> *its so ppl wont ride away with their bikes......
> and look at all these snowflakes falling:O:O
> [snapback]2540793[/snapback]​*


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

wow i havent posted in this forum in alog time. ill make a quick appearence.

here is my bike wen i first started and how it sits now
nuthin great but its sumthin

*the second pic is from last summer, i have more twisted pieces now*


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

here is a more up-to-date pick of thie bike at the portland 04 show.

*new seat, 72 spoke fan rims, lowrider whites, bulet caps on fenders, twisted-crank, sprocket, pedals, chain guard, axel bolts, fender braces, kandy paint-oriental on top and cobult on bottom of bars in the frame. also on under side of fenders

sorry might be crappy quality


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey bro long time no see since september ,, you rollin in a club now ,,, for me me just bin fixin up 2 of my radicals,, and my frens radical


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

dam that seat looks pretty confortable :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

yea man my bike has jus been sitten the corner of my room colectin dust, i think ima keep the bike a street bike and come up with a crazy stereo design. i already got all the equipment. still rollin solo, tryiun to find a bike and car club. and oh yea that seat was reel comfortable till the seat pan cracked. *disclaimer* if you dont wanna keep buying fenders and you dont want ur seat lookin like myne in the first pick USE A SISY BAR. i was poor back then and had to make due. its all good now.

hope santa brought everyone some cool parts for next years shows :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Dec 25 2004, 12:18 AM
> *yeah i see all these damm snow flakes fallin to ,,,, shit i was bout to get the windex and  wipe my screen , cuase i thought it was dust ,,,, and dam they destract e from the topics
> [snapback]2541228[/snapback]​*


woo!


----------



## stingray al (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 26 2004, 08:58 PM
> *woo!
> [snapback]2544814[/snapback]​*


that looked gay


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Dec 26 2004, 09:57 PM
> *yea man my bike has jus been sitten the corner of my room colectin dust, i think ima keep the bike a street bike and come up with a crazy stereo design. i already got all the equipment. still rollin solo, tryiun to find a bike and car club. and oh yea that seat was reel comfortable till the seat pan cracked. *disclaimer* if you dont wanna keep buying fenders and you dont want ur seat lookin like myne in the first pick USE A SISY BAR. i was poor back then and had to make due. its all good now.
> 
> hope santa brought everyone some cool parts for next years shows :biggrin:
> [snapback]2544809[/snapback]​*


sooooo many people claim thats there bike on the lovely lowrider showroom


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stingray al_@Dec 26 2004, 09:59 PM
> *that looked gay
> [snapback]2544820[/snapback]​*


Go drink some tea bitch


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 26 2004, 10:00 PM
> *sooooo many people claim thats there bike on the lovely lowrider showroom
> 
> 
> ...


Thats his bike, I've seen it in person before :biggrin:


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

sweet uffin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Dec 26 2004, 09:05 PM
> *Thats his bike, I've seen it in person before  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2544849[/snapback]​*



yea i have notived that too. bunch of shit heads lol. i dont kno y either, its a street bike :uh: but yup this guy is my proof! thanx mexicanoair


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

i agree to!!! ,, both these dudes aint lyin ,, i met up with them at the ROYAL IMAGE show ,, And Yes thats his bike




> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Dec 26 2004, 10:05 PM
> *Thats his bike, I've seen it in person before  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2544849[/snapback]​*


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Dec 27 2004, 12:37 AM
> *i agree to!!! ,, both these dudes aint lyin ,, i met up with them at the ROYAL IMAGE show ,, And Yes thats his bike
> [snapback]2545406[/snapback]​*


PIMP


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

My bike not much but im just starting :biggrin:


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

My bike not much but im just starting :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

get a home page on cardomain, and up load ur pix there. they will resize them for you. then you can post them here and they will show up


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Dec 26 2004, 11:55 PM
> *yea i have notived that too.  bunch of shit heads lol. i dont kno y either, its a street bike :uh:  but yup this guy is my proof! thanx mexicanoair
> [snapback]2545097[/snapback]​*


anytime man


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Dec 27 2004, 01:46 PM
> *get a home page on cardomain, and up load ur pix there. they will resize them for you. then you can post them here and they will show up
> [snapback]2546632[/snapback]​*


just go to your paint file,open your folder with the pics,choose a pic,go to image,click on skew/stretch,and then choose how much smaller you want it.don't go too small cause if you don't like it and try to enlarge it,it will look shitty afterwards.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey b boy, is that sissy bar square or flat twisted?


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 27 2004, 06:34 PM
> *hey b boy, is that sissy bar square or flat twisted?
> [snapback]2547274[/snapback]​*



sup, its flat twisted. i was gonna get the square twist but i decided no to since all my chrome is flat twisted

ok whut is goin on, that past couple times i posted a message, my pics poped up :angry:


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice Bikes.
I finally put my Hot Rod trike together today. Had the frame tanked and waiting in the garage for months so i quickly threw some paint on and put it back together today. Its pretty ghetto but its definately different.
I will post up some pics tomorrow when i get the pinstripe on.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Dec 27 2004, 11:29 PM
> *sup, its flat twisted. i was gonna get the square twist but i decided no to since all my chrome is flat twisted
> 
> ok whut is goin on, that past couple times i posted a message, my pics poped up :angry:
> [snapback]2548262[/snapback]​*


cool, i'm gonna get square twisted parts but i think i'm gonna get the flat twisted sissy bar. you can't really tell the difference, oh yeah, and it's about $40 cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Dec 27 2004, 11:29 PM
> *sup, its flat twisted. i was gonna get the square twist but i decided no to since all my chrome is flat twisted
> 
> ok whut is goin on, that past couple times i posted a message, my pics poped up :angry:
> [snapback]2548262[/snapback]​*


cool, i'm gonna get square twisted parts but i think i'm gonna get the flat twisted sissy bar. you can't really tell the difference, oh yeah, and it's about $40 cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

are you gonna get single bar or dual? me personally i like the dual flat wtisted sissy bar adds a lil more chrome *bling*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, it's gonna be the double flat twisted sissy bar


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man, i like the way your bike looks, it's a simple street custom, but it look real nice.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

yea ima throw a stereo back on it and build a radical :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

cool


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey here is my Trike that has 2 6x9's and a 8" sub woofer with a clarion cd player and 6 tweeters powered by a car battery that is inside the box. Im now moving on from bikes and doing my car, but i still build bikes for other people.[attachmentid=81106]


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE RIDE SON! :cheesy:
DO YOU HIT PORTLAND SHOWS? I SWEAR IVE SEEN THAT BIKE BEFORE

sorry for the caps. my keyboard is on crack


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice bike! your frames looks awesome kind of like a puzzle piece :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

isn't that trike for sale?


----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

I have nothing nice to say about that trike except nice sprocket :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:dunno:  
what?


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

Heres Mine










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=149025


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

ok ive been going back and forth with tis all day. i need ur opinions. should i juice my bike using the prohopper kit? if so wut size cylinder should i run 6 or8?

here is a pic of the bike so u can get an idea


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigT[NZ]_@Dec 29 2004, 03:40 PM
> *Heres Mine
> 
> 
> ...



cruiser trike.........nice


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's a chopper i built for a friend. Forks,frame and handle bars all one pieces


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry about pic size, forgot to make it smaller!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's different and i like the color


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

COOL ID PIMP IT


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

th colour is the Mystify paint from Duplo Colour it changes from green to purple to blue all depends on how you look at looks wild in the sun!


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

I got Chameleon paint on my bike the real stuff no spray paint it looks awesome as hell but its expensive it changes 7 different colors it the sun
Ill try to get some pics tomarrow


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's one I built for my six year old son. The frame,the forks,drag bars and the wheels are made by myself. The spokes on the wheels are steel (with a little bondo to smooth it all out!) They turned better than expected my son loves it and thinks he's Jesse James when he rides it!


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

That bike is cool, those rims are awesome


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Johnny T I've got a stupid question what does " ttt " stand for? the real colour shifting paint is way better, spray can turned out good but like i said it was built for a friend ,with his coin not mine! i would"ve went the same way as you.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

ttt means to the top


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

thanks low1 still new to some this.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

looks like I'm a little tired as well can't type worth shit!


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

ya thanks Low1


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 5 2005, 11:12 PM
> *I got Chameleon paint on my bike the real stuff no spray paint it looks awesome as hell but its expensive it changes 7 different colors it the sun
> Ill try to get some pics tomarrow
> [snapback]2576227[/snapback]​*


Here it is  

Last year 
[attachmentid=85655]
[attachmentid=85656]

lowroller33's bike
[attachmentid=85658]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey that's nice JohnnyT, is that you in the pic?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Noe, Ya thats me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man, you make me look old, LOL, hahahahahahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

weren't you the one that had the black cherry bike withe the bat wing rear skirts?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

how old r u johnnyt


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 7 2005, 04:38 PM
> *weren't you the one that had the black cherry bike withe the bat wing rear skirts?
> [snapback]2582044[/snapback]​*


nope


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Jan 7 2005, 04:41 PM
> *how old r u johnnyt
> [snapback]2582056[/snapback]​*


I'm 13, but in that pic i was 12


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 7 2005, 04:37 PM
> *man, you make me look old, LOL, hahahahahahaha
> [snapback]2582041[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

g-unit lol...thats cool...startin out young!


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

johnny did you get any more parts


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

My hydro kit just came a 1/2 hour ago


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

put up a pic of it johnny


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=85827]


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

The pump is pretty heavy


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i saw it in the other topic, is it the prohopper kit?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

yeah, its the pro hopper kit


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVY (Aug 11, 2004)

My Webpage

the blue trike is mine and so is the frame on the other two wheeler. the frame on the two wheeler is for sale let me know if interested.


----------



## ENVY (Aug 11, 2004)

acually it used to be mine i sold alot of parts on it and still have the blue trike frame for sale and the purple one too. also have a trike conversion kit with 3 144 spoke rims for sale. twisted crank, twisted pedales, cool vintage seat<<very rare. let me know if interested in any parts thanks


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

how much are you asking for the frame? The conversion kit and rims?


----------



## ENVY (Aug 11, 2004)

$500 FOR THE BLUE FRAME
$80 FOR THE PURPLE FRAME. theyare both schwinns and the blue frame has 7 mods and has won shows and has gotten many compliments. And $250 for the trike kit with 3 144spoke rims with tire and tube. all the chrome is brand new mint condition. let me know if interested in a part we can work somethin out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's what my bike used to look like


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 8 2005, 07:31 PM
> *here's what my bike used to look like
> [snapback]2584986[/snapback]​*


Ashame :tears: 

Jk you got pics of any progress on the bondo?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no progress pics yet


----------



## greg509 (Oct 29, 2004)

I havent started on my bike yet.....but im ordering a bent fork, ape hanger handle bars, banana seat......its gonna be a dark green color with "GREEN DRAGON" written on the tank in airbrushed smoke. Oh yea thanks lowrider2NV for the help


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another one of mine


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

just some stuff on my hard drive


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

more


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

one more


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

last one for tonight


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Those are some nice ass bikes


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

this are some pictures that i have


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

this are some pictures that i have


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 8 2005, 11:26 AM
> *Here it is
> 
> Last year
> ...


dammmmm your trike is awesome. i just turned 14 and i only got a shitty classic lol but soon ill be twisted lots of the parts! :biggrin: are you thinking of doing any frame work?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey thanks, I want to do frame work on it so bad but I can't because the paint is chameleon paint and the guy who painted it was my sisters friend and he hooked me up with a deal. Then like a week after he painted the frame for me he was killed in a motorcycle accident, So I kind of dedicated the bike to him and I would hate to tear up that paint and then have to do it again for a lot more $$$.
You got any pics of your bike now? And after you get your twisted parts post a couple pics.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey i took like 10 photos yesterday and ill try upload the pics tomorrow cos i dont have the camera with me at the moment, and yea when i get the twisted parts ill get some more.
sorry to hear about the dude who painted your bike. and do you have any good clear pics of the paint cos chameleon is the shit!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

its exactly the same as this one tho! but my seat down fully now


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Your bike is all chrome? Thats cool

I'll try to get some pictures of the paint close up sometime this week because it's supposed to be a little sunny in a couple days, and it looks so much better in the sun..The colors really stick out.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Here's a pic, This is without the system
The paint doesn't look that good, bad lighting
But Ill get more pics out in the sun in a couple days
[attachmentid=86486]


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey jonny your trike looks awesome with that paint! looking foward to better pics of the paint
well heres my bike! :cheesy: 
sorry pics are too big to post...
http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures...132467886&idx=1


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

C:\My Documents\scan2.jpg


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice...Does it cost anything to join imagestation? What does Imagestation do?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

nah man its free. image station basically lets you upload pics from your computer and gives it a weblink but if you want to do something like that go to www.photobucket.com its way better. 
when i clicked on the link to my bike i only got 1 pic coming up! is that the same with u?

ps. this is an example of photobucket: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v237/zar...liesbike002.jpg


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

I prefer ImageShack.

No registration required! http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

my two 20inchers:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jan 10 2005, 09:17 AM
> *my two 20inchers:
> 
> 
> ...



didnt you say the orange one broke after hoppin and you drug it home in pieces? man i loved that bike


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jan 10 2005, 07:04 PM
> *didnt you say the orange one broke after hoppin and you drug it home in pieces? man i loved that bike
> [snapback]2589176[/snapback]​*




WHUT DA F**K? ......... HELL NO!


"EazyOrange" is save at my parents house and still clean as f**k. I ride it once in a while when I'm there. Damn man - I won't break my baby - I hop it though. 
It's all good - seriously!

Cheers!


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Heres mine that I did quickly last sumer


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

paint


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

WTF. :machinegun:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 10 2005, 01:53 AM
> *nah man its free. image station basically lets you upload pics from your computer and gives it a weblink but if you want to do something like that go to www.photobucket.com its way better.
> when i clicked on the link to my bike i only got 1 pic coming up! is that the same with u?
> 
> ...


Your bike is cool but I think you should get a down crown, continental kit, mirrors, and a chain steering wheel. It would look cool


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jan 10 2005, 10:17 AM
> *my two 20inchers:
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still hae the Green Bike? Or was it Green Machine or whatever the bike is do you still have it? I remember you saying you were taking it apart or something.


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

those are some nice ass bikes


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

asco, do you still have that one gif. where your hoppin the orange one


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 11 2005, 02:49 PM
> *Your bike is cool but I think you should get a down crown, continental kit, mirrors, and a chain steering wheel. It would look cool
> [snapback]2591032[/snapback]​*


lol thats basically the plan. im gonna get everything twisted handle bars, forks, mirrors, pedals, steering wheel, bumper and maybe sissy bar. it just depends on how much $$$$$ i got. oh yeh and a down crown!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Buy a continental kit and you'll be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

5 MOD'S AND NO SHEE







T METAL BACK IN 97' NEVER DID HOOK IT UP


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's some bikes you all have probably not seen before, all from Texas. this bike is dedicated to the 49ers, mural of steve young on one side, jerry rice on the other


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some more bikes from my area,

i love that gold one, check out it's front tank and rear fender


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

wanna see more??


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this bike is for sale or was last time i saw it. i'm gonna try to get this kid into my club was i get it started. this kid also owns one of th red bikes above


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Jan 10 2005, 07:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a closer pic of the rims on that bottom right bike?


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 11 2005, 02:51 AM
> *Do you still hae the Green Bike? Or was it Green Machine or whatever the bike is do you still have it? I remember you saying you were taking it apart or something.
> [snapback]2591044[/snapback]​*


Yep - that was "MeanGreen" - took it apart about a year ago. I will rebuild it fo' sure - but it's gonna take some time. Right now I'm more into cruisers than lowriderbikes. But I'll hook one up in the future - promised!


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jan 11 2005, 03:46 AM
> *asco, do you still have that one gif. where your hoppin the orange one
> [snapback]2591347[/snapback]​*



This one?










Yeah - that's me hoppin "EazyOrange"


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

I can't see some of these pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey johnny, do you mean my pics? man, your missing out johnny, just kidding man, i could email some to you if you want.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Jan 10 2005, 09:38 PM
> *Do you have a closer pic of the rims on that bottom right bike?
> [snapback]2591739[/snapback]​*


naw i don't know how to post them up bigger it really sucks


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

my bike[attachmentid=87785]


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 11 2005, 08:33 AM
> *hey johnny, do you mean my pics?  man, your missing out johnny, just kidding man, i could email some to you if you want.
> [snapback]2592716[/snapback]​*


No Thanks, They are coming in better now, my computer is just slow.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

From what I can see...Nice bikes.

Supernatural your bike is nice do you have any more pics of it?


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

No not yet But soon


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

cool


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey supernatural, everyone wants to see your bike man


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Here are some pics I said I'll post up in "Bike build up topic"

 
[attachmentid=88247]
[attachmentid=88250]
[attachmentid=88252]
[attachmentid=88253]
[attachmentid=88254]
[attachmentid=88256]
[attachmentid=88257]
[attachmentid=88258]

 I have to get my chain back on though


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

nice paint :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks.

Chameleon Paint :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cover the bike up johnny


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

I do. I just took the sheet of to take pics, and it looks a little dirty because I haven't cleaned it in a couple months


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 12 2005, 06:22 PM
> *Here are some pics I said I'll post up in "Bike build up topic"
> 
> 
> ...


Johnny your bike is sooo cool. i really love the paint!
oh yeh parts are coming tomorrow i cant wait! :cheesy:


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 11 2005, 08:50 PM
> *hey supernatural, everyone wants to see your bike man
> [snapback]2595083[/snapback]​*



You guys will it just takes time


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 12 2005, 05:23 PM
> *Johnny your bike is sooo cool. i really love the paint!
> oh yeh parts are coming tomorrow i cant wait! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2598006[/snapback]​*



Hey thanks man

Post pics of your bike...If your new parts came in


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by super natural_@Jan 12 2005, 03:56 PM
> *You guys will it just takes time
> [snapback]2598128[/snapback]​*



I will be taking pics of his bike tomorrow so you gus can check it out.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

cool


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Socios, you got any pics yet?


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

yea socios get those pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres mines


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=93361][attachmentid=93360][attachmentid=93359][attachmentid=93358][attachmentid=93357]


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2005, 09:06 PM
> *heres mines
> [snapback]2623282[/snapback]​*


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice Bikes
That chopper is tight!
Is that a camo seat on your lowrider? 
Looks cool...Different :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 19 2005, 09:11 PM
> *Nice Bikes
> That chopper is tight!
> Is that a camo seat on your lowrider?
> ...


naw it a blu jean seat.. different color patches.... da bike is called "got jeans" with a full blu jean display


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2005, 11:54 PM
> *naw it a blu jean seat.. different color patches.... da bike is called "got jeans" with a full blu jean display
> [snapback]2623609[/snapback]​*


That's cool, do you have any pics of the bike w/ the display?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 20 2005, 02:13 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2624022[/snapback]​*


That's nice!
What does the sticker or paint say on the side?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Underground Lowrider, its the brand of bike. oh i did get a down crown but its not on the bike in that pic


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

oh yea johnny you got any pics of your trike with the kit and any pics of the set up?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

No Problem

I just got done like an hour ago but I did'nt get any mounts to mount the pump to the bars, but I'm getting those tomarrow

And this bike is just a "moch up" but I'm getting it painted Monday
I'm not using these tires or rims

[attachmentid=94296]
[attachmentid=94295]
[attachmentid=94297]


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

My cat wants to ride it more than I do lol
[attachmentid=94298]

[attachmentid=94303]

[attachmentid=94299]

[attachmentid=94300]

[attachmentid=94302]


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

I just need to mount the pump on properly and fill the tank with oil
I'm getting that stuff tomarrow


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey johnny, are you doing all that yourself or is someone helping you? if your doing it yourself, your a kid genius or is it that easy to install?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=94674][attachmentid=94675]


> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 21 2005, 08:24 PM
> *That's cool, do you have any pics of the bike w/ the display?
> [snapback]2630646[/snapback]​*


yea here u go.. its hopefully gettin redone dis year


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Johnny the set up looks awesome. i wish i could do shit like that


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 22 2005, 09:30 AM
> *hey johnny, are you doing all that yourself or is someone helping you?  if your doing it yourself, your a kid genius or is it that easy to install?
> [snapback]2631785[/snapback]​*


Ya I did everything myself
But LowriderMike and Deathwish and everyone else told me how to do some of the stuff I didn't know  thanks guys
My dad just gave me a couple of ideas and where to mount it and stuff but I installed it :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2005, 10:41 AM
> *[attachmentid=94674][attachmentid=94675]
> yea here u go.. its hopefully gettin redone dis year
> [snapback]2631921[/snapback]​*


That's a nice display  
Are you redoing your bike or display?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 22 2005, 05:44 PM
> *Johnny the set up looks awesome. i wish i could do shit like that
> [snapback]2632880[/snapback]​*


Thanks
It's not really that hard

Didn't you say you were getting a trike kit?


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 21 2005, 11:45 PM
> *My cat wants to ride it more than I do  lol
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha your cats trying to flick the switch


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jan 22 2005, 08:46 PM
> *hahaha your cats trying to flick the switch
> [snapback]2633720[/snapback]​*


lol
She's a natural born :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Once its all hooked up be sure to post hopping pics, or just the front lifted


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

edit-double post
damn LIL server


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Alright
I was busy all day today so I couldn't get the oil  
But I hope I can get it tomarrow


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Where do you get the cash for this stuff? if i had that kindof dough i'd have hooked up a trike years ago.. nice work too looks really good.


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

THIS IS NOT A BIKE PIC. BUT I BELIVE IN SAVING THE WILD LIFE. PLEASE HELP & SAVE THE WHALES. :wave: :rofl: [attachmentid=95477]


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Hahahaha lol
That's funny stuff!
lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 22 2005, 05:03 PM
> *That's a nice display
> Are you redoing your bike or display?
> [snapback]2632952[/snapback]​*


bikes been redone.. new paint job.... but da display needs work


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 23 2005, 01:05 PM
> *Thanks
> It's not really that hard
> 
> ...


yea i was thinking about it, but it would be to hard to take places etc so im not anymore. i sold that bike and got a brand new one and i will do basically the same thing but not exactly. ill post some pics when done


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

ok cool


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

my sons bike "twisted dreams"


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR POLES AND CHAINS HOMIE I NEED SOME FOR MY DISPLAY


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 25 2005, 07:30 AM
> *my sons bike "twisted dreams"
> [snapback]2638375[/snapback]​*


thats a nice display


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice ass Trailer :thumbsup:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bump


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

That's a nice bike... 
And trailer 
What kind of Paint is that?
And what is that rim thing around the conti. kit rim?

I give your son props
:thumbsup:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

I beleive its a tribal flame speaker grill for a subwoofer like on the speakerbox.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 26 2005, 01:27 AM
> *That's a nice bike...
> And trailer
> What kind of Paint is that?
> ...


paint on the bike and trailer frame is Auto Air Paint and the color is Gem Sapphire.
the material is Laminate Gucci for convertable tops and swirl velvet.
the peice on the spare is the other 12" Audiobahn grill cover i had from the trailer, im trying to find the right bearing to put in to make it spin good ( it spins now but wobbles) 

Thanks for the props, My son is 14 now and is very proud of it ( and does ride it on nice days as the scratch marks on the pedals can tell), this is the 2nd year for this look (this was the bike in another previous stage before we built the trailer  [url=http://members.tripod.com/~hy...tp://members.tripod.com/~hydroguru/soc/td.htm[/url] ). He has received about 100 awards over the last 3 year of showing it. This is probably the last year he is going to show it as he wants to put my old 84 6dr limo back together ( it is the silver 6dr caddy on the Hoppin and Scrapin video at pep boys) since its been on blocks with no motor or suspension for the last 5 years and he wants it for his first car ( i gave him an old 90 parts car i dad to get the drivetrain out of).
im am glad he has been into and continues to be into this as i hope it will keep him straight as he gets older.



> *lowjoker77 Posted Jan 24 2005, 05:36 PM
> WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR POLES AND CHAINS HOMIE I NEED SOME FOR MY DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...


the chains i got from lowes and home depot ( lowes didnt have enough at the time) and the posts i got offline at the Store Supply Warehouse , www.storesupply.com 1-800-823-8887 . i think the chain was like .30 -.50 a foot and the poles were about 25 each plus shipping. then i had a vinyl shop do the twisted dreams on them.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=96738]Heres mine again.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

That box is awesome 
Do you have any more pics of it?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Jan 24 2005, 03:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this bike a 26" ?
Did you get a seat for it yet?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it looks nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Is he joining Str8 Clown'n?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

maybe in a month or so :biggrin: anybody wants to join just get at me


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

here's a chopper designed by my brother(I welded it together for him) he did all the finish work









this one was made from a brand new Schwinn(frame in the foreground) all of the tubing was new and straight right from scratch!


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 26 2005, 08:01 PM
> *Is this bike a 26" ?
> Did you get a seat for it yet?
> [snapback]2647327[/snapback]​*


IT'S A 20'' INCH AND I GOT A BLACK BEACH CRUISER SEAT. AND A BLUE ONE WITH MIRROR'S ON IT BUT IT'S ALL JACKED UP IT DON'T LOOK RIGHT.I DON'T GOT A SEAT ON MY TRIKE CAUSE I GOT TO GET A SEAT POST AND SOME OTHER STUFF TO GET IT UP AND GOING


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=97310][attachmentid=97311][attachmentid=97312][attachmentid=97313][attachmentid=97314][attachmentid=97309]heres more of mines


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

:0 Nice!


----------



## SweMex (Oct 14, 2001)

noe_from_texas: yo where from the valley are you from? I use to live in Harlingen a while back!


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2005, 12:01 PM
> *[attachmentid=97310][attachmentid=97311][attachmentid=97312][attachmentid=97313][attachmentid=97314][attachmentid=97309]heres more of mines
> [snapback]2649308[/snapback]​*


SWEET


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

hey that is a nice ass bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I LIKE THE FRONT WHEEL HOMIE :biggrin: BUT THE BIKE LOOKS NICE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SweMex_@Jan 27 2005, 02:59 PM
> *noe_from_texas: yo where from the valley are you from? I use to live in Harlingen a while back!
> [snapback]2649756[/snapback]​*


i'm from edinburg, what are you doing in sweden?


----------



## SweMex (Oct 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 27 2005, 03:23 PM
> *i'm from edinburg, what are you doing in sweden?
> [snapback]2650062[/snapback]​*


hehehe well im half swedish so i moved to sweden with my mom and brothers after almost 8 years in harlingen!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 27 2005, 01:49 PM
> *:0 Nice!
> [snapback]2649714[/snapback]​*


thankx


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jan 27 2005, 02:24 PM
> *I LIKE THE FRONT WHEEL HOMIE :biggrin: BUT THE BIKE LOOKS NICE
> [snapback]2649862[/snapback]​*


thankx 4 da luv.. ill b workin on a new one real soon.....youll see it at lowrider houston


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

cool


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woody_@Jan 27 2005, 12:33 PM
> *here's a chopper designed by my brother(I welded it together for him) he did all the finish work
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some badass choppers  
Except the black one needs different handlebars


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Heres mine.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Do you have a mural on the tank?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

And does any one else have any pics of bikes?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

JohnnyT who are you talking to?


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

johnnyt log on to aim/aol so we can talk....


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Jan 30 2005, 12:06 PM
> *JohnnyT who are you talking to?
> [snapback]2659902[/snapback]​*



You, Is that a mural on the tank?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Yeah it was a mural of the sacred heart with thornes around it, but since I am redoing my bike I can't get any better pics cause its not there anymore.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh, what are you getting done?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Haven't decided yet on what type of mural I want to get done. I am leaning more to a mexican revoloution type mural.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

You should get mural of a mexican flag with an Elderly Mexican guy behind it or holding it


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Jan 30 2005, 01:48 PM
> *Haven't decided yet on what type of mural I want to get done. I am leaning more to a mexican revoloution type mural.
> [snapback]2660155[/snapback]​*


Like an eagle or something?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 30 2005, 12:02 PM
> *And does any one else have any pics of bikes?
> [snapback]2659889[/snapback]​*




:tears:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

here you go johnny my new one but waiting on twisted handle bars


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

thats nice post pic when you get the handle bars i like the all chrome


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Dec 29 2004, 01:32 AM
> *NICE RIDE SON! :cheesy:
> DO YOU HIT PORTLAND SHOWS? I SWEAR IVE SEEN THAT BIKE BEFORE
> 
> ...


Yea bro i did hit the portland shows and won best of show the last 2 years with trike. I no longer own that bike no more i sold it to some other guy so he can have his dream come true and when at the shows. Im currently working on my car and will have it at the portland show in the single pump hop but im also making a sick frame that will kill at the portland show all i can say is that it will be a bit fishy. If u need help with ur bike i can help u PM me. I have been building cuztom bikes since i was 11. peace


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

aww shit, wut bike did you roll out with last year? i wonder if i saw it


----------

